# Milk Replacer



## proudtobeafarmgirl (May 21, 2012)

Okay, two Jersey babies doing well, I plan to halter train them but the halters are way too big! They are wearing dog collars right now, just so I know who is who. Red one is Norman and Blue collar is Baloney. We aquired a beef calf, born at the feedlot I work at - her name is Minnie - a black bald face cutie. She is 5 days old today and doing well. The first milk replacer I bought has tetracycline medicine in it, I bought another brand which is unmedicated and supposed to be "better quality". It has different mixing instructions and does not come with it's own measured scoop. How do I go about switching the boys over to the new stuff. I was thinking of using one cup new powder and 1 cup old powder together for a feeding or two so as not to shock thier stomachs. Please help, these milk replacers mixing instructions are not exactly user friendly.


----------



## redtailgal (May 21, 2012)

I'd mix up a little of each brand, according to the instructions on the bag, and then pour them together diluting at a 3:1 ratio (three parts old formula, one part new) for the first day.

If all goes well, go half and half the next day, then 1:3  the next day (one part old three parts new), then full force new stuff the final day.

It's important to make them separately and then pour them together so that you have a proper mix each time.

Can you tell me what the instructions on the bag of the new stuff says?  Your right, oftentimes, the instructions are unclear and we have to rely on experience when mixing.  Its very confsuing and frustrating when switching to a new formula, but I'd be glad to help.  OH, and stick your arm way down in there, I've had bags that I thought didnt have a scoop in them, only to find the scoop buried deep in the powder.


----------



## proudtobeafarmgirl (May 21, 2012)

Thank you RedTailGal - I need all the help I can get as math is so not my strong point and researching on just how much my calf bottle holds I realize I am not mixing replacer properly nor feeding my babies enough, although they seem to be doing well anyway. Poops are normal and the boys are thin but I expect them to be a slimmer build compared to Minnie who is not bony at all. Boys are cleaning up thier milk (bucket fed) in minutes then eat calf starter from my hand and have access to water and hay. Minnie just got bumped to a full bottle this morning, may drop her back to 1 3/4 bottle tonight, she cleans up her bottle but it seems that she is fairly full once she is done, she is starting to nibble at the grain too.

I will tell you how I have been mixing them then can you help me figure out how to get them on the proper path? A standard 2 quart/4 pint calf bottle of water twice a day with Nursette Delux K replacer - I use a little over 2 scoops of powder. Just out of curiosity I just dumped a scoop of powder in a 2 cup measuring cup and it says there is 1 1/2 cups/scoop! Oh dear - I knew not all cups measure the same but have I been over dosing the powder? This is the scoop that was provided in the bag. The boys are about 2 weeks old. Geez, I have been horribly feeding them wrong!

New stuff ( Pro Stock Feeds - Brown's milk replacer) does not come with a scoop - I went on a treasure hunt in the bag and came up empty handed but messy. It says for a 9-12 day old calf to give 2.75 cups powder to 2.5 liters water to make 2.75 L of milk. A 13-16 day old baby gets 3 cups powder to 2.75 L water to make 3 L milk.

Do I use a standard 1 cup measure cup or use the one from the other brand of replacer? Eek! stressful - please help. Why can this not be simple cut and dried equation! You should not need a degree to figure out how to feed your calf - milk replacer companies please revamp your sytem.

Thank you for your help!

And there is still the issue of selenium .30mg/kg per bag milk replacer and the same amount in thier creep feed.  At least I can get them off the tetracycline replacer - I do not think it is good for them to be on constant antibiotics. Minnie will be okay on it as feedlot born calves are notorious for getting sick and dying and/or not doing well.

I will try to find a link to the Nursette Delux K replacer to show how it is to be mixed, they say to mix it with whole milk as well as water but that is not going to happen!


----------



## proudtobeafarmgirl (May 21, 2012)

www.nursette.com


----------



## redtailgal (May 21, 2012)

A couple things to remember.

Diary calves look thin all the time.  It's frustrating, but true.

ALso, if after feeding, your calf acts full, then you have overfed them.

I feed calves twice a day........a full two quart bottle (after I've worked them up to it).  If they are very large calves, I may add in a thrid feeding a lunch, but this is rare.

Yes, measuring utensils are different.  The scoop in the bag is the best thing to use, it should show a 8ounce mark on the outside of the cup.  I would use that scoop, as regular cups that we use in the kitchen are metered a little differently, allowing us to accurately measure both liquid and powder.

If not, then its not a HUGE deal, just use a regular kitchen measuring cup.  The main thing to consider is that you are measuring consistently, so that hte strength of the formula isnt changing from day to day.

Based on what the website you showed me, the full strength would be 1 level cup of powder (measure it just like you would flour) to a liter of water.  1 liter is .95 quart.......not enough different to matter, so since I measure in quarts I'd just add one cup powder to a quart of water.

So, you see, I wouldnt be doing things any differently than you are doing.  If their poop is good, and they are growing, you are doing a fine job.  You dont have to be exact in your measurements, just be consistent.

I didnt understand the issue with the Selenium.  I've never had a problem with it.  I feed good replacer, and good started, have them on good pasture with good minerals out at all times.

Lol, you sound like a new mother!  Relax and get some calf kisses!


----------



## proudtobeafarmgirl (May 21, 2012)

whew! thank you very much for simplifying this for me - I thought everything was okay as they are doing well, growing, running, playing and causing general havoc like a good calf is supposed to. Thank you for your help - much appreciated. Yes, I am guilty of being a new mom in the calf world. Just want to see them do well and as with my own human son I want them to be healthy, happy and enjoy life.


----------



## redtailgal (May 21, 2012)

I"m glad I could help.

It doesnt get any better.........I act like a new mom with every baby I get.


----------

